# Trabajo a pie de obra



## lucero del alba

¿Puede alguien ayudarme con la traducción de la expresión "trabajo a pie de obra" que se usa en el campo de la construcción? 

Gracias!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Podrías dar un poco más de contexto? Esto viene dentro de una defenición de precios unitarios? Es que "a pie de obra" siempre he visto en el contexto de materiales - por ejemplo barras de acero corrugado suministrado a pie de obra.

Mi intento preliminar sería "on site labour"


----------



## Cris9

"a pie de obra"..... "a pie del cañon"... quiere decir muy metido en el trabajo. coloquialamente un ingles puede decir ..."nose to the grindstone" 
Harrop's book of spanish slang, and book of spanish idioms, are both very useful for translating refrains and sayings that do not translate word for word.
hope this helps
Chris


----------



## Josemoncas

"A pie de obra" se refiere a:

- "Estar a pie de obra" = estar en la misma obra.
- "Materiales a pie de obra" = materiales que intervienen en la obra (considerando su valor en almacén, costes de carga y descarga, transporte hasta la obra...)


----------



## Cris9

Wow, como el contexto cambia el sentido!!, en este contexto, Material delivered ..."on site". 

Me explico:- Doy 2 opciones, puesto en nuestros instalaciones ... in english .. ex works. or pie de obra..... in english.... delivered on site..

Make more sense now?

Regards
Chris


----------



## Der Kaiser

Cris9 said:


> Wow, como el contexto cambia el sentido!!, en este contexto, Material delivered ..."on site".
> 
> Me explico:- Doy 2 opciones, puesto en nuestros instalaciones ... in english .. ex works. or pie de obra..... in english.... delivered on site..
> 
> Make more sense now?
> 
> Regards
> Chris



We need some more context, as I don't quite see how labour can be delivered on site...

Pero creo que el matíz general está bien, aparecerá "on site" de alguna manera.


----------



## Cris9

Hi,
Der Kaiser, you are quite right. The context is all important.
In my last comment I had centred on your .. "barras de acero". ie material delivered on site, as opposed to collected ex works. 
I think we have deviated from the original question. "trabajo a pie de obra"  and "a pie del cañon" are phrases used a lot here in Murcia, and generally means to be working hard, "in the thick of it", "nose to the grindstone", and generally busy getting on with the job in hand. 
If Lucero del Alba could give us the full sentance, I'm sure we could translate it accurately for him.

Regards
Chris


----------



## lucero del alba

Hi, here I am again!!!

"Trabajo a pie de obra" in the following context: the architect who decides to leave his 'comfortable' office and visit the works which are being carried out so that he himself can see 'on live' how things are being done.

I mean, at that moment he is managing not from the distance of his office, but just 'on the stage'.

I hope it will be a bit clearer. 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Cris9

Hi,
"on live"  = first hand, 
or..... so that he can see for himelf how things are being done on site.

ambos valen

Saludos
Chris


----------



## Der Kaiser

Entonces "a pie de obra" sería simplemente "on site", por ejemplo "I'm going on site to make sure the works are going well".

En este contexto me parece que "works" es el equivalente a "las obras", que en mi experiencia se usa en el Reino Unido. Igual en EEUU queda mejor decir "the work is going well", pero esa es otra!


----------

